# Pricing



## gta-landscape (Aug 24, 2011)

I need to price a job at a hospital with 115 000 sq/ft of snow removal. There are not many obstacles and mostly straight roads and parking lots for snow plowing. 
They want a total sum per month for winter maintenance with salt included. What would you price this job? 


And 78 000 sq/ft of lawn and landscape maintenance (mostly grass to mow). And also the summer maintenance includes garbage removal, sweeping roads and washing of garbage bins.
If you do property maintenance what would you price the summer maintenance per month?


----------



## gta-landscape (Aug 24, 2011)

We have a lot of experience in snow removal and a large crew. I just wanted to see if the price I calculated is reasonable and wanted to compare with other companies prices.


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

in chicago around 80,000


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Be nice to see a picture!!! you better be high during the winter time. lots of vehicales sitting in the lots overnight!! an a big slip an fall hazard walking into an out of that place!!


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

In my neck of the woods, the hospital would go for about $20,000. No idea on the mowing, I don't do that.


----------



## gta-landscape (Aug 24, 2011)

Here is a picture of the hospital theres roads between the buildings aswell and the 5th floor parking in the bottom right. Yes we plan on keeping a lot of equipment and crew there at all times.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

That's 115,000 sq/ft? Looks a lot bigge!r


----------



## gta-landscape (Aug 24, 2011)

Yea I thought so too so I calculated it myself on google maps and it is 115 000


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

gta-landscape;1303031 said:


> Yea I thought so too so I calculated it myself on google maps and it is 115 000


Unless that pic doesn't do the actual property justice.... I would drive over to it and measure it my hand, that way you will know for sure.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Hey bud,

Can't PM you yet, but just so you know, alot of Toronto guys here. Chances are most guys don't care, but it can sometimes hurt you if you give up to much info.

All the best,

Jon


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I see it was due today, so did you win?


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

Subscribed.


----------



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

Pristine PM ltd;1303272 said:


> Hey bud,
> 
> Can't PM you yet, but just so you know, alot of Toronto guys here. Chances are most guys don't care, but it can sometimes hurt you if you give up to much info.
> 
> ...


+1 be care full how much info you throw out there.. a person close to me was asking a heated question on here... someone here took EVERYTHING that was said to his account and they fired him and threatened a lawsuit etc etc.. wasnt pretty. just be safe and good luck Thumbs Up


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Exactly! People are out to screw with you. It doesn't take much to hurt your reputation or search for things online.


----------



## Adam50 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hello; I wanted to know a base bid for snow removal on an apartment building.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

Adam50;1314703 said:


> Hello; I wanted to know a base bid for snow removal on an apartment building.


I guess, technically, your base bid could be $1. My base bid is closer to a million though.

Seriously man, if you want help with a bid, start a new thread and TRY to include a few details. I haven't ran into many apartment complexes that are identical so we really don't have a clue what you are talking about.


----------

